# .avi-video bearbeiten, fehlender codec!



## eXblood (12. Mai 2004)

also ich wollte einem avi-video die tonspur entnehmen. das habe ich einfach mit goldwave gemacht. das problem war, dass der ton relativ leise war, und ich wollte ihn verbessern und lauter machen. ich habe ihn nun als wav-datei gespeichert. nun wollte ich die avi und die neue tonspur wieder zusammenbringen, ging aber nicht, denn beim öffnen mit nandub oder auch virtual dub kommt folgende meldung:

*Couldn't locate decompressor for format 'XVID' (unknown)
VirtualDub requires a Video for Windows (VFW) compatible codec to decompress video. DirectShow codecs, such as those used by Windows Media Player, are not suitable.*


kann mir da jemand helfen, wie ich das prob umgehen kann?


danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## goela (12. Mai 2004)

Hast Du den Xvid-Codec installiert?


----------



## eXblood (12. Mai 2004)

anschaun kann ich sie, also muss er ja wohl installiert sein


----------



## goela (12. Mai 2004)

Tja dann kann wohl VirtualDub mit diesem Codec nichts anfangen!

Kann Dir aber nur empfehlen, dass Du mal mit dem Programm GSpot (siehe Thread Videotools) Dir die Detailinformationen über Codec usw. anzeigen lässt.
Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja weiter!


----------



## kasper (12. Mai 2004)

Es gibt Player wie z.B. den VideoLanClient Media Player, der auch ohne Installation des Codecs die Videos abspielen kann. Aber um es auch mit VirtualDub bearbeiten zu können, musst der Codecs noch installiert werden.


----------

